# rehome or get a new friend, totally torn :(



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I had a lovely pair of Zebra finches - that was until Sunday when one of them died. The remaining bird is not a happy chappy, he used to sing his little heart out all the time and was a very active and curious bird, but since his pal died he's hardly sung a note and stays in his nest quite a lot.

I have been toying with the idea of getting another one for him but don't want to end up in the same situation when another one eventually dies, so I have also been thinking about perhaps advertising him and finding a nice big Aivery to put him in so that he has plenty of company.

I've been asking the OH and my family and they all keep telling me not to bother getting another and to just keep him on his own but he's clearly unhappy. 

Any advice? I would like another but I will end up just buying 1 finch over and over again every time one dies... and also the OH isn't keen me bringing them when we move in together, I really don't know what to do


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I really dont know much a bout birds sorry 
Hope you get some advice soon


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone maybe in the same situation as you and have one on there own and be looking to make a pair from them, worth a look round. Maybe try a busier bird forum. I not sure if a finch can go out to an avery if its been kept inside before.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Get a mate for the poor little sod...they aren't gonna pop their clogs every three months yknow?
Zebras live in huge flocks and it would be cruel to leave one on it's own they're a gregarious bird.
Pity you don't know a local breeder....most overbreed zebras and would be pleased to give you one.

To hell with the OH...get rid of them instead


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for all the advice everyone 

i'm currently in contact with a few different people who have aiverys (indoor and outdoor) as I think he is best like Poohdog says, living in a large flock.

This is the second pal he's had after the original one had an infection (other bird is fine, never contracted it & is very healthy) and now the 'new' one has died I suspect due to age, not sure how old he was but there's no other factors that could have contributed, he was previously healthy and happy.

The way I and everyone else i've discussed it with sees it is that I will just be getting one more finch all the time and it'll just go on forever after one eventually dies (after no matter how long - it will still happen eventually) so I think i'm best placing him somewhere with a large 'community' of birds, after all - that is what they would do naturally.

He's happy enough for the moment singing into his mirror but I think some real friends and much more space will make all the difference to him. I don't want him to go but to keep him as he is just isn't fair on him and I want to do what's best for him, not what's best for myself.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Have you thought about getting a pair of finches, so you have a group of 3?

This is what I have with my rats, so if one suddenly passes away, the remaining two have company whilst I arrange to get new rats to introduce to the group. 

This means that, unless two tragically pass away close together, you will never have a lonely bird whilst you keep introducing new birds into the group.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Anyone?


you could get another 2 that are the same age, that way they should die roughly together. how old is the bird


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I will keep an eye out for another two of similar age if it doesn't work out with the avieries, he will be around 3 years old now so not elderly by any means and i'm sure there will be a breeder or ex breeder somewhere selling off birds around that age.

I'd rather he went into a large community really because the cage I have will be a tight squeeze for 3 - was fine for him and his friend but I think may be cramped with 3 of them, especially if i'm introducing them as new friends. I found when him and his last friend were first introduced (I had a slightly larger cage) it took a week or so for them to really settle together and often needed their own 'space' in the cage, which would be a struggle in the one I have now for 3 birds.

But anyway, i'm looking into all the options to see whats best for him.



DKDREAM said:


> you could get another 2 that are the same age, that way they should die roughly together. how old is the bird


that was my thinking for the original two but one died after just over a year & a half.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> I will keep an eye out for another two of similar age if it doesn't work out with the avieries, he will be around 3 years old now so not elderly by any means and i'm sure there will be a breeder or ex breeder somewhere selling off birds around that age.
> 
> I'd rather he went into a large community really because the cage I have will be a tight squeeze for 3 - was fine for him and his friend but I think may be cramped with 3 of them.
> 
> ...


is their any animal care colleges near you? they may take him


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> is their any animal care colleges near you? they may take him


Yes, I went to our local animal college, hence why I would never let him go there! He wouldn't last 5 minutes 

Anyway, he has gone off to a new home! He's gone 10 minutes down the road to someone who has an indoor/outdoor aviary and loads of other zebras and various other birds 

She said she's gonna keep him indoors until the weather warms up and then start introducing him to the outdoor one, so im confident he will love his new home... even though I am really gonna miss his little cheery song


----------

